# Geranium EO accelerate trace in salt bar?



## LanaBanana (Oct 14, 2013)

I am planning to make salt bars for the first time with pink Himalayan salt. I am considering adding geranium eo.  Am I asking for trouble? Thanks, your advice is appreciated.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TVivian (Oct 14, 2013)

Geranium behaves very nicely from what I've noticed. I've used it several times mixed with other EO's and once all by itself. It did not seem to speed up trace and didn't discolor the soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2013)

Just keep your percentage down beneath 3%.... it is therapeutic


----------



## LanaBanana (Oct 14, 2013)

That's great news. Thank you both so much for your answers!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forsenuf (Oct 23, 2013)

I would think that salt bars set up so fast anyway, that even if it did accelerate trace, you might not notice.


----------



## LanaBanana (Oct 23, 2013)

I made the salt bars and everything behaved nicely. I think I was over prepared for a fast moving soap, but it didn't move fast for me. I soaped at room temp (80 degrees) I stick blended until medium trace and added the geranium and lavender eo blend and 70% pink himilayan salt. I then found that the salt kept sinking. So I hand stirred and stirred and stirred...still sinking. Then I stick blended until the salt stayed evenly distributed in the soap batter. I then poured the batter into single cavity molds and placed that into a makeshift heating pad "oven" to try to gel the bars; although, I don't know if they gelled because I never noticed a color change when I peeked on them. After about 2 hours the soaps were nice and hard and popped right out of the silicone mold. They are so pretty and girly; however, I ended up using 1/4 oz geranium eo and 1/4 oz lavender eo for a total of 1/2 oz of eo in 20 oz of oil. This amount of scent is too overpowering for me. For this reason I am considering rebatching but I don't want to mess up my darling little rosy smelling soaps. Any chance that the scent will mellow out as the soap ages?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

I would let it cure a little while before rebatching, I think it will mellow out after the cure..


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

My experience say, it will mellow out after the cure. You should take some more time before rebatching.


----------

